# GPU-z shows wrong graphics card



## Coogar (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello to all and each of you,

I do not have a problem (well, I do have a small situation, but that is not why I post).

How does GPU-z work? Where does it retrieve the data from?

GPU-z (ver 0.5.4, the latest) is showing the wrong videocard. No, it is most likely not GPU-z's fault.

I wanted to replace a 64-bit Radeon HD 3650 with a 128-bit Radeon HD 3650 from Sapphire in an old AGP-based computer that I have (the PC doesn't boot, by the way: lots of beeps and a black screen - but nevermind that).

In another computer, the Sapphire works fine (so, the card is not defective - could it be a PSU issue?), and there GPU-z says it is a *VisionTek Radeon HD 2600XT*. So does Windows (XP Home) Device manager.

SIW ("System Information for Windows") too says that it's a *VisionTek Radeon HD 2600XT*.
However, a little lower at "PCI ID" SIW says that that it's a "*RV635 Pro AGP / [Radeon HD 3650*].
The PCI Sub ID, then, shows "*Hightech Information System Ltd*" (aka HIS).

The card definitely is (looks like) a Radeon HD 3650 from Sapphire. So, why the different information? Sapphire? VisionTek? HIS?

Consider this as a technical question. I like to know a lot about my computers, so I like GPU-z very much


----------



## Maban (Jul 30, 2011)

Post a screenshot of GPU-Z.


----------



## Coogar (Jul 30, 2011)

The screenshot at flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39476583@N04/5989954261/

Here is a picture of the 64-bit Radeon and of the Sapphire:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39476583@N04/5989954361/

It definitely is a Sapphire.

Here is the "SIW" screen:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39476583@N04/5990525346/

Peculiar, isn't it?


----------



## Drone (Aug 3, 2011)

Such problems happen to AGP cards. For example HIS 4670 didn't even want to "take" the latest drivers, it only works fine with 10.7 version.



> (the PC doesn't boot, by the way: lots of beeps and a black screen - but nevermind that). In another computer, the Sapphire works fine (so, the card is not defective - could it be a PSU issue?)


maybe the problem lies in mobo.


----------

